# Ceiling-mounted fan needs to swivel



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

My wife bought me a ceiling-mounted fan for my garage workshop:










The fan tilts up and down, but I need one that also swivels about the vertical axis, so I can point it at my various workstations.

If you look closely at the picture, there is a short, double-threaded pipe that connects the fan bracket to the flange (the instructions say to use LocTite to glue the pipe in place). A longer pipe can be used if someone wants the fan to hang down lower from the ceiling.

I'm wondering if I can replace the double-threaded pipe with some sort of swivel adapter or something with ball bearings that would allow the fan to swivel? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Perhaps you can drill and tap a hole in the outer pipe and use a thumbscrew to tighten and hold it in place?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

If the outer pipe isn't thick walled enough, use JB Weld and attach a nut on the outside so you can use the thumbscrew.


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

It looks to me like it would swivel horizontally, there's only a nut holding the bracket on to the pipe adapter. Keeping the nut a little loose should allow it to swivel.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

How about a lazy susan adapter. Use hardwood or ply to mount either end and it'll swivel however you want.

This is the one I'm using for my overarm dust collection for my table saw.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/02Z21/Triangle-Mfg-Flat-Square-Lazy-Susan-3-516-Thick-Capacity-200-lbs.aspx


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

What you are looking for are called Swivel Fixture Hangers. They are available at electric supply houses. Haven't bought any for a while, but they should start at around $10 depending on the weight.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

The lazy susan bearing will twist when the fan is on high for sure, maybe not low, but the bearing would float on the balls and still have easy movement.

Take a block of wood, drill a hole exactly the same size as the pipe and put this through the block. Put a nut, or your mounting adapter on the top of the block and mount the block across ceiling joist. It would be held in place upside down by the adapter and would not fall. The friction of the exact fit hole should allow movement by hand when pushed but not when the fan is on. Below are two pictures of the concept. I used PVC as an example only. The board should be a 2×4, I used smaller for convenience. Hope this helps.


----------

